# Dole and Other entitlements?



## monkey0804

*Dole/other entitlements?*

I hope to finish work soon and be a stay at home mother. I think if I voluntarily give up work and am not actively seeking work I'm not entitled to dole, but does anyone know if I've any other entitlements due to me in that scenario? It will be financially very very hard, so I'd like to make sure I'm not missing anything I might be entitled to.

Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Dole/other intitlements?*

If you are married and your husband is working then you may qualify for the [broken link removed] - from next year if you are claiming an increase in the standard rate band this year because you were both working and on joint/aggregated married taxation as far as I know. You may also be entitled to other tax credits/allowances and welfare payments. If in doubt contact your local  for advice.


----------



## Observer

You can also avail of a scheme (Homemakers scheme http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw1.html ) to protect your entitlement to an eventual retirement/OAP pension.  Any such entitlement is based on average number of PRSI contributions over your working life, ie from starting work to retirement age.  You are allowed exclude years working in the home from this calculation.


----------



## CMCR

Hi Monkey0804, 

You don't give any detail regarding your personal situation but I presume you are not a lone parent?  

Given your family income will shortly be diminshed, have you considered applying for a GP Visit Card or a Medical Card?  In the last few weeks, the income limits increased by 20% for both of them and the HSE are *very actively* encouraging people to apply for them.  

Remember of course, a GP Visit card only provides free visits to your GP, while a medical card will also cover the cost of prescription drugs. Given you will be a full-time parent however, having either a GP Visit Card or a medical card may prove a very valuable saving for you and your family.  The same form is used to apply for a GP Visit Card and a Medical Card.  (You can only hold one or other of these Cards but you will be assessed for both when you apply). 

Forms for both cards are available from your health centre or you can download them here: http://www.hse.ie  Comprehensive information is also available on Oasis in relation to both cards. 

If you don't qualify for either of the above, I might recommend registering (if you are not already) with your local pharmacy for the Drugs Payment Scheme.  This scheme means that the maximum amount you will have to pay in any month for prescription drugs is (currently) 85 euro. 

CMCR


----------



## michaelm

*Re: Dole/other entitlements?*




			
				monkey0804 said:
			
		

> I hope to finish work soon and be a stay at home mother. I think if I voluntarily give up work and am not actively seeking work I'm not entitled to dole, but does anyone know if I've any other entitlements due to me in that scenario? It will be financially very very hard, so I'd like to make sure I'm not missing anything I might be entitled to.


You'd definitely have a good chance to get a Medical/GP Visit card and you need to make sure your husband (I'm assuming you're married here) gets the home career allowance.  



The current tax system discriminates against single income families so while I would never suggest anything which might be viewed as less than honest, lest I draw the wrath of some upstanding AAM members by breaking any posting guidelines, If I was in your position I might take a more creative view of the situation . . It may be quite reasonable to suggest that the stress of my current employment in relation to travel, hours, childcare etc does is putting too great a burden on family life and as such I have had to give up my current job and will seek a more suitable position, possible working from home, more flexible hours, less commute etc.  In such case one may be entitled to draw unemployment benefit, for which PRSI has been paid, for up to 15 months.  However it's a matter of how one might interpret and view these things.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Dole/other entitlements?*



			
				michaelm said:
			
		

> In such case one may be entitled to draw unemployment benefit, for which PRSI has been paid, for up to 15 months. However it's a matter of how one might interpret and view these things.


Are you sure about that? Whatever about _Disability Benefit _being a possible option in the case of having to cease working for health reasons (including stress) I always understood that _UB/UA_ were only payable if one did not give up work voluntarily and were genuinely seeking and available for work thereafter?



> However it's a matter of how one might interpret and view these things.



I thinks it's more a case of how the _DSFA _would interpret things.


----------



## michaelm

*Re: Dole/other entitlements?*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that? Whatever about _Disability Benefit _being a possible option in the case of having to cease working for health reasons (including stress) I always understood that _UB/UA_ were only payable if one did not give up work voluntarily and were genuinely seeking and available for work thereafter?
> 
> 
> I thinks it's more a case of how the _DSFA _would interpret things.
> [/size][/font][/font][/color]


If you give up work because you're stressed out, have interpersonal issues, experience bullying, etc., whatever and go into your local DSW office, fill out the forms, then you should start receiving unemployment benefit after a few weeks. Yes, you need to be seeking suitable employment and may, periodically, need to produce some documentary evidence of that.

If I feel that a system treats me unfairly I try to engage it creatively.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Dole/other entitlements?*



> If I feel that a system treats me unfairly I try to engage it creatively.


If by "creatively" you mean engaging in welfare fraud then you should note that this thread has already been subject to extensive moderation in order to delete posts recommending just such a course of action. Maybe if fewer people engaged in welfare fraud and tax evasion we'd have less moaning about our allegedly high tax economy?


----------



## michaelm

*Re: Dole/other entitlements?*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> If by "creatively" you mean engaging in welfare fraud . .


By "creatively" I mean creatively, imaginatively, innovatively, take your pick but not fraud; and my comment that you quoted was meant to be generic rather than specific to the DSFA.  I don't think there's anything wrong with putting the best possible light on ones case when dealing with any arm of the state.


----------



## ClubMan

_monkey0804 _already said that she would be giving up work voluntarily and not seeking or available for work thereafter and recognised that this would mean that she was not eligible for _UA/UB_. So to advise her to claim _UA/UB _regardless is not stimulating creativity but is encouraging welfare fraud. Ironic that you give out about high taxes in one thread and encourage welfare fraud in another.


----------



## michaelm

ClubMan said:
			
		

> _monkey0804 _already said that she would be giving up work voluntarily and not seeking or available for work thereafter and recognised that this would mean that she was not eligible for _UA/UB_. So to advise her to claim _UA/UB _regardless is not stimulating creativity but is encouraging welfare fraud. Ironic that you give out about high taxes in one thread and encourage welfare fraud in another.


Indeed. I agree that if you are unemployed and not seeking suitable employment you do not qualify for UB. I was suggesting that if monkey0804 were to rethink she might in fact look for suitable/family-friendly employment and as such be entitled to UB. I do not encourage welfare fraud. I do not have permission or sufficient privileges to access your 'moaning' link, if that's where you have unearthed ironic posts. Whatever your reply, if any, I'm sure you're right.


----------



## ClubMan

michaelm said:
			
		

> If I was in your position I might take a more creative view of the situation . . It may be quite reasonable to suggest that the stress of my current employment in relation to travel, hours, childcare etc does is putting too great a burden on family life and as such I have had to give up my current job and will seek a more suitable position, possible working from home, more flexible hours, less commute etc. In such case one may be entitled to draw unemployment benefit, for which PRSI has been paid, for up to 15 months.


Can you explain precisely how working from home in this context would impact one's entitlement to _UA/UB_?


----------



## G7979

I gave up work voluntarily to go travelling and was eligible to claim dole when I came back while I was looking for a job, I was away for a year before I made the application however I think the actual time frame is 6 weeks, not really sure about that, I had to fill in forms and provide information on the jobs I was looking for, interviews I had had etc, but just because you give up work as opposed to being fired or made redundant etc does not necessarily mean you are not entitled to UA/UB, I think the only requirement is that you must be actively seeking work.

Have you considered doing some courses etc, I had a friend who received some benefits while doing courses with various bodies, she was in a similar boat to yourself, gave up work when she had her second children (twins) as the childcare for three children far outstripped the wage coming in and it was no longer economical for her to work, they found themselves very tight for money, she started a course in Flower arranging just to get out of the house and met someone who told her about the benefits she could get, she has done a lot of courses over the last couple of years, lifestyle courses mostly, flower arranging, she did a fitness course of some description and a childcare course, it might be worth looking into


----------



## ClubMan

G7979 said:
			
		

> just because you give up work as opposed to being fired or made redundant etc does not necessarily mean you are not entitled to UA/UB, I think the only requirement is that you must be actively seeking work.



Yes - voluntarily quitting work merely delays _UA/UB _payment for up to 6 weeks or so. But _monkey0804 _suggested in her original post that she would not be seeking or available for work which would disqualify her from entitlement to _UA/UB_.


----------



## bond-007

> If you give up work because you're stressed out, have interpersonal issues, experience bullying, etc., whatever and go into your local DSW office, fill out the forms, then you should start receiving unemployment benefit after a few weeks. Yes, you need to be seeking suitable employment and may, periodically, need to produce some documentary evidence of that.



Constructive dismissal won't cut much ice. Claiming DB on the basis of stress would be more credible, but you won't be claiming for long as you will be pulled in for a second opinion from a dept doctor who will suss you out in no time.


----------



## monkey0804

Hi everyone, and thanks for all the replies (even the moderated ones!). One interesting point made was that I have signed up for an RHA gardening course, and this is a career that I would like to persue in the future. Given that I would never have enought income from gardening/landscaping etc, this would be weekend work only when DH (yes I am married!) is home to mind the kids. 

I will look ito that. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## monkey0804

And thanks for the GP/Medical card tip off also - I never thought of that. I have 2 sick kids so I spend a fortune on doctors (as most parents do), so it would be great to have a med card. I already use the Drug Payments scheme.

Thanks again.


----------



## ClubMan

Without meaning to be nosey when you say "two sick kids" do you mean that there's an ongoing illness/disability problem?


----------



## monkey0804

Hi there, well the elder has severe excema, and asthma, both of which require regular trips to doctors. The younger looks like she will be the same.  So no, not disabilty, and compared to conditions other kids have some might not consider excema to be "sick", but I sure do!


----------



## ClubMan

OK - just asking in case there was the possibility of other welfare payments or tax credits.


----------



## Thrifty

If you and your husband are on a very low income don't forget to check the possibility of getting Family Income Supplement. if husband's net weekly income is below €472 and he fulfills the other conditions (employee, works at least 38hr s fortnight etc) for a family of your size you should qualify. If you income is slightly over this then you might qualify if the income levels are raised in the next budget.


----------



## CMCR

Given you appear to be incurring ongoing medical expenses, have you also considered applying for tax relief for these medical expenses? 

Taken from Oasis, you may claim tax relief in respect of...

You can claim medical expenses incurred for: 

Yourself or your spouse
*Your own child (or any other child of whom you have custody and you maintain at your own expense) under 18 years of age, or if over 18 years is receiving full-time education *
A child for whom you are granted Incapacitated Child Tax Credit.
Medical expenses attracting tax relief include cost of doctors and consultants visits and a range of other itmes, etc. The first 125 euro in medical expenses per person *does not qualify for relief (it's 250 euro where you are claiming in respect of a few people, i.e., a family/children)*. However, given you appear to have expenses in excess of this amount, you may well find you benefit. 

More information on taxation and medical expenses is available in Revenue leaflet IT 6. I hope this has been helpful.


----------



## monkey0804

Hi and thanks again for the advice. We wouldn't fall into that income category unfortunately/fortunately. We do have VHI healthsteps, paid by my work, for the kids and it's invaluable, as I get 1/2 back on doctors visits, and some for consultants etc... 

I'll look into the Revenue Leaflet IT 6 - is that differnet from the MED1 CMCR?


Thanks again!


----------



## ClubMan

_IT6 _simply covers the _MED1 _(medical) and _MED2 _(dental) expenses tax reliefs.


----------



## JRowe

If your children require more care that other children their age due to ilness or disability whether it is mental, physical or physchological then you may be entitles to a payment from your local healthboard (currently around €230 a month) as well as a yearly respite grant of over €1000 payable in the summer (June I think). Also if your children are sick a lot you may be entitled to become their carer and receive the carer allowance (weekly payment).

The children would have to be very bad asthmatics my mother receives it for my sister however she is in hospital several times a year.
The application would have to come with full doctors notes and recommendation that the child requires extra care. 

Check it out


----------

